# Aztec dsl605ew firmware



## avmshafi (Oct 21, 2013)

*Hai, I flashed my Aztec dsl605ew firmware 120.83.2 successfully using TI remote app but after that wireless is not working,pleas help me

*


----------



## wazz (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello, I want the Aztech 605ew firware version 120.83.2, can you please share it?

Thanks:smile:


----------

